# Snake boots :Zip ups or Lace ups



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 31, 2008)

Which has a better fit,also best brand.


----------



## bonnransr (Jun 1, 2008)

Danner Pronghorn Lace Up


----------



## Doyle (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd like to own a set of Danners one day, but I'm too cheap.  I have the Bass Pro shops brand zip ups.   They seem to be relatively dry and aren't too uncomfortable walking around in them (although they could use more arch support).   I do love that zip up feature though.  I can have them on in a fraction of the time it would take to lace up a pair.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jun 1, 2008)

www.russellmoccasin.com but theyre not cheap. Danner would be my next choice. Btw...I prefer lace up.


----------



## Mugwamp (Jun 1, 2008)

Russel makes great snake boots, however, at $500.00 a pair, not many folk can buy them anymore. Kind of like buying a BMW or Vette............

The Danners are good boots, as are the Chippewas. Both of these are about $200.00 a pair. I personally like the Chippewas better than the Danners.

Rockies are half as much, but the waterproofing leaks. They do protect against bites though, and their boot sizes are not right. You often have to buy a size larger to get them to fit with socks on. I wear an old pair of these when I am waiding waste deep in rivers and swamps hunting Cottonmouths, or doing nature photography. When the boot is fully submerged, it really does not matter anymore if it is waterproof or not, LOL .

And even the old rubber pac boots are quite resistant to a snake bite. That is what we used in the reptile building at the Atlanta Zoo.

As far as lace up, pull on, velcro, zipper, that is all personal choice. Really makes little difference to the snake that is trying to bite you, LOL . 

Also, remember that snake boots come in several heights. If you are a short person, then the taller boots will probably be too tall for you, as the distance from the bottom of your foot to the middle of your knee might be shorter than the boots. If you are tall, and have tall legs, then get the taller boots.

Hope this helps. 
Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## TJay (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a pair of Cabela's Pinnacle zip-up snake boots and have been very satisfied.  They were comfortable right out of the box and haven't leaked yet.  Zip up is great for convenience ez on ez off.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 2, 2008)

Cabela's Pinnacle; going on the third season.
When, (if), I wear these out, I will have another pair just like them.
I had a pair of Redheads that lasted about 1/2 of 1 season. Came apart at a critical point: the seams!


----------



## shawn mills (Jun 2, 2008)

Rockys. I have the lace up with a side zipper. Lace em once like you want em then zip from then onThey are a little rough breakin in but after a few hunts you'll love em.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 2, 2008)

bps zip up, no doubt.  comfortable from the second you put them on and a whole lot easier to get on and off.  i have had mine for over 3 yrs, with a lot of walking, and have no complaints or sole problems, or leaking....not to mention, the price is right.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 2, 2008)

Love my BPS zip-ups.  Very comfortable, waterproof, and easy to get in and out of.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like slip-ons, and have worn several brands.  I'd avoid Rocky, but the other brand mentioned work well - when you think Russell's are expensive at $500 - they can be sent back to the factory and rebuilt comparatively cheaply - so if you get 2 years out of a pair of Chippewa's and go through 3 pair in 6 years - you will likely get 3 or more years out of Russell's (with a better/custom fit) and they can be rebuilt by Russell for (usually) less than $100 when the stitching/sole goes, so you can get 10 years use out of the same pair of boots - cheaper in the long run, though more expsensive up front.  (Though I just got a pair of Chippewa's re-stitched and re-soled for $45 locally....and they are going on their 4th year - total of $165 for the boots AND the new work).


----------



## Mugwamp (Jun 2, 2008)

Russell's are great boots, but I am not wealthy enough to spend $500 on a pair of boots upfront, even if they do last 10 years.

It was difficult enough to save enough money to purchase the Chippewas. I really am expecting the Chippewa's to last about 6 years, if not more, based on how they have held up so far.

My old worn out Rocky Boots lasted about 10 years, and are still usable, just ill fitting, and defenatly not waterproof anymore, LOL .

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## tyler1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I like zip up better but it is your choice.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 3, 2008)

dont buy the Rockys unless you want to get a new pair next year.
Soles fell off the first pair in one year. Second pair leak and soles falling off 1.5 seasons.
I dont really wear them that much


----------



## Nitro (Jun 3, 2008)

I wear Russell's. 

My Turkey Hunter Lites with the "Turtleskin" snake protection now sell for $388.00..............CUSTOM Made to your feet. I bought them three seasons ago and they still look new (and don't leak).....treat them once a year with Pequard's silicone and they are good to go.

For the Ten years I know I will get out of them, it's a cheap investment. Best boots I have ever owned. I have five pairs of Russell's and they wear in- not out.

Great gear- how can you not afford to buy a pair.?


----------



## RP1969 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Lacrosse*

IMO the best for the money and you will not find better customer service anywhere.


----------



## Rednec (Jun 24, 2008)

For $22, @Academy Sports you can get plastic guards that flex around your leg from below ankle to above knee...I use them also weed eating. Remove when needed, in 5 seconds,,wear your rocky bearclaw...


----------

